# 25 ounces of placer nuggets



## mlgdave (Mar 11, 2011)

what do you guys think of these? Im going to refine them, anyone know why I, the guy who says NOT to refine nuggets would do that?






mlgdave


----------



## rusty (Mar 11, 2011)

Your short of cash, no just joking.

I would think that nuggets reticulated with quartz would be more desirable with added value.

Best Regards
Rusty


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 11, 2011)

nice guess but nope, this is where i get to finally contribute to you guys! My area of expertise (yes, self proclaimed i will admit) is raw gold in all forms, so theres a reason I would refine these.............lets see if someone can figure it out?

mlgdave


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 11, 2011)

You are addicted to refining already.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 11, 2011)

Uhhhh because they are too big and ugly to do anything else with. 8)


You know an expert is just a drip under pressure. :twisted:


----------



## 4metals (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a guess, but with some creative shotting techniques and a tumbler, one could make some fake nuggets. If the market value is higher than gold content there is reason to suspect someone would. 

Are these fakes?


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 11, 2011)

ding ding ding, we have a winner! 4metals your correct, they are man made. heres an article I did about 10 years ago, its a good read if I do say so myself!

http://www.goldbay.com/fake-gold.php

they contain anywhere from 40% to 75% pure au, each batch varied, they were mostly mixed with copper, so I will have to inquart them.........I will do a scratch/acid test on each one to see if i can get a close idea of the %

mlgdave


----------



## joem (Mar 11, 2011)

excellent post


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 11, 2011)

You did a very good job on that article. :mrgreen:


----------



## 4metals (Mar 11, 2011)

If they are fake and contain gold and copper, then you do not have to inquart them, you can go directly into the aqua regia. If they contain silver then you should inquart because the silver will stop the aqua regia from attacking completely. Chances are anyone making fakes didn't add any silver and you would be OK.

Try to dissolve a small sample in 50% nitric (pick one with a low gold %) then drip in some chlorinated water and if there is silver it will cloud up.

BTW nice article.


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, and 4metals, I know that I had a guy refine some of these in the past and he said they were a B!&$# to do, but I will do that trick with 50% nitric if she in fact does get me to refine them............(I made an offer to do it) we will see if she goes for it.

mlgdave


----------



## qst42know (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice tutorial on fake nuggets. From your goldbay site I can see why someone might want to attempt to fake nuggets, those are some significant premiums.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 16, 2014)

It seems the article has moved, I found it at http://www.goldbay.com/fake-gold-nuggets-man-made-gold-how-to-tell-if-your-gold-is-fake.html
Good article!

Göran


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice article.
Thank you Göran for posting the correct link


----------

